# Keine automatische WLAN-Verbindung nach Rechnerneustart



## dirikus (15. März 2011)

Ja Leute, wo fange ich an? Mit meinem neuen Rechner. i5-2500k / P8P67 DELUXE / GTX570 / 8GB RAM / Crucial SSD C300 (128GB) / Spinpoint F3 als Datengrab

und einem WLAN-Stick von Fritz. Und hier liegt mein Problem:

Der Treiber ist installiert, die WLAN-Verbindung als "Drahtlosnetzwerk" unter Windows eingerichtet. Verbinden, selbst wenn das Netzwerk keine Kennung sendet aktiviert.
Automatisch verbinden, wenn dieses Netzwerk in Reichtweite ist. DHCP-Bereich von 20 bis 200 festgesetzt. Feste IP von xxx.xxx.x.2
Und jedesmal, wenn ich den Rechner neu starte komme ich nicht ins WWW! Ich kann auch nicht einfach die Verbindung manuell erstellen. Der Stick muss erst einmal raus und wieder rein.

Habt Ihr 'nen Tip für mich, was ich noch überprüfen kann? Braucht Ihr noch Daten von mir?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe,
Markus


----------



## domi-germany (15. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Ja Leute, wo fange ich an? Mit meinem neuen Rechner. i5-2500k / P8P67 DELUXE / GTX570 / 8GB RAM / Crucial SSD C300 (128GB) / Spinpoint F3 als Datengrab
> 
> und einem WLAN-Stick von Fritz. Und hier liegt mein Problem:
> 
> ...


Passt nich direkt dazu aber: 
Warum hast du DHCP an wenn du feste IPs nutzt ? oO


----------



## dirikus (15. März 2011)

Für den Fall dass mal jemand seinen Laptop mitbringt.


----------



## broesel88 (15. März 2011)

Hast du mit der festen IP auch deinen Router als Standard-Gateway und als DNS-Server eingetragen?


----------



## dirikus (16. März 2011)

Na Klar! Ich bin ja auch problemlos im Netz unterwegs mit den Einstellungen.
Nur nach einem Neustart wird der USB-Stick anscheinend gar nicht erkannt. Die kleine LED am Stick leuchtet zwar, aber das war es dann auch schon.
Habe auch schon über die Einstellungen beim Systemstart nachgedacht. Da sind bei mir nur die Antivirensoftware, die Tastatursoftware und der FritzGUI aktiviert.
Aber das sollte auch ausreichen, zumal ich andere Programme nicht finden kann, die etwas mit der WLAN-Steuerung zu tun haben könnten. Bin echt ratlos.


----------



## dirikus (16. März 2011)

Hey Hoh. Das Problem ist gelöst. Es musste ja was mit dem Neustart zu tun haben, da im laufenden Betrieb alles funktionierte.
Also habe ich im Bios mal die beiden LAN-Controller deaktiviert und siehe da. Bei 3 Neustarts war ich jedesmal sofort per WLAN online.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips, auch wenn ich diesesmal selbst drauf gekommen bin.
Markus


----------



## dirikus (16. März 2011)

Und es geht weiter. War wohl nur eine Glücksache. Fakt ist: ICH KOMME NICHT PER WLAN INS NETZ NACH EINEM NEUSTART!!!

Einmal den Stick kurz raus und wieder rein, und dann geht's voll automatisch.

Folgende Lösungsansätze habe ich nun schon erfolglos probiert:
1. Die LAN-Verbindungen im BIOS-deaktiviert, einzeln aktiviert, beide aktiviert. Nichts geht.
2. Sämtliche USB-Geräte getrennt, und den Stick an sämtlichen Ports ausprobiert. Nichts geht.
3. Sämtlich Sticks aus meinem Haushalt durchprobiert. Nichts geht.
4. Meinen Stick an sämtlichen Rechnern (mein Notebook, Frauchens Rechner, Wohnzimmer-PC) durchprobiert. Da geht's.
5. Den Router komplett resettet und neu konfiguriert.
6. Die Kanäle (stichprobenartig) und die Verschlüsselungsmethoden gewechselt.
7. Eine andere Steckdosenleiste und auch die Wandsteckdose probiert.
8. Einen USB-HUB dazwischen geschaltet.

Es hilft alles nichts! Ich komme per WLAN nicht automatisch ins Netz nach einem Neustart.
BIN KURZ DEVOR DAS GESAMTE SYSTEM NEU AUFZUSETZEN

Die drei Rechner und unsere 2 Handys hatte ich nach der Routerneukonfiguration innerhalb von 20 Minuten komplett wieder eingerichtet.

Hat jemand noch 'nen Rat für mich?


----------



## dirikus (17. März 2011)

So. Eine letzte Info von mir. Nachdem mir hier anscheinend auf die Schnelle niemand helfen kann, habe ich heute morgen mit Bohrmaschine und Netzwerkkabel hantiert.

Der WLAN-Stick geht dann wohl über eBay raus. Bin jetzt per LAN im Netz. Der Thread kann geschlossen / gelöscht werden.


----------

